# Various RPG Conversion & Writing Jobs!



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2014)

EN Publishing has a number of paid freelancer opportunities available.



_War of the Burning Sky: RELOADED. _ This is a conversion of the entire 12-part adventure path from 3.5 to Pathfinder RPG rules.  This is a long-term job which requires periodic releases over the period of over a year. 
_To Slay A Dragon 4E._  This is a conversion of a single Pathfinder adventure to D&D 4th Edition rules. 
Layout. _WotBS: R_ and the SANTIAGO adventure path need a committed layout artists for their duration. 
_SANTIAGO_ Adventure Path. Author needed for a sci-fi Pathfinder adventure path based on an existing novel. The first four adventures are complete, and there are eight more to go over a period of a year. 
 
These are all paid jobs, the amount being negotiable.  I really need reliable people with initiative who I can trust to meet deadlines and get the job done.

If you're interested, please email me (morrus at hotmail.com) with a sample of your work appropriate to the task (either a PDF of some layout work, or some Pathfinder or 4E writing, depending).  Thanks!


----------

